# Treiber fuer CP 1512



## Rudi (26 September 2004)

Wer kann helfen. Ich suche Treiber für PCMCIA-Karte CP 1512 von Siemens. Konnte leider noch nichts im Internet finden.

Danke


----------



## Ralle (27 September 2004)

Meist du statt CP1512 CP5512 (MPI/PB-Schnittstelle) ?


----------



## Question_mark (29 September 2004)

*Treiber CP1512*

Hallo ralle,
es gibt ihn wirklich, siehe hier :
http://www.siemens.com/page/1,3771,1007658-0-999_0_0-0,00.html

Gruss
Question_mark


----------



## Question_mark (29 September 2004)

*Treiber für CP1512*

Hallo Rudi,


> Konnte leider noch nichts im Internet finden


Habe ich aber im Internet gefunden :
https://mall.ad.siemens.de/DE/guest...8380&mlfb=6GK1704-1LW62-3AA0&aktTab=4&lang=de
Gruss
Question_mark


----------



## Rudi (30 September 2004)

Hallo Question_mark,

Vielen Dank für den Link.
Leider gibt es dort auch keinen Treiberdownload. Ich dachte ich kann den CP1512 auch ohne den Kauf von zusätzlicher Software als Netzwerkkarte nutzen. :?:


----------



## Zottel (30 September 2004)

Gewöhnlich sind Netzwerkkarten um einen von 2 bis 3 Dutzend Chips herum gebaut. Diese finden sich auch, wenn du im Gerätemanager/Treiberinstallation die Hardware von Hand auswählst, z.B. NE2000-kompatible Netzwerkkarte.
Ich glaube nicht, daß Siemens für den CP einen neuen Ethernet-Chip entwickelt hat. Insofern besteht die Chance, daß man ihn so (mit viel Geduld) zum Laufen bekommt.
Du kannst dir auch Knoppix besorgen, eine Linux-Distribution, die von CD bootet und ohne Installation auf die Festplatte läuft. Wenn die (inzwischen sehr gute) Hardwareerkennung den CP als Netzwerkkarte erkennt, kannst du nachsehen welchen Treiber sie zugeordnet hat. Die Linux-Treiber orientieren sich an den besagten Ethernet-Chips und nicht am Kartenhersteller.


----------



## Anonymous (1 Oktober 2004)

> Leider gibt es dort auch keinen Treiberdownload. Ich dachte ich kann den CP1512 auch ohne den Kauf von zusätzlicher Software als Netzwerkkarte nutzen. :?:



Meistens hilft das Installieren der Siemens-Software (Demo reicht), da sind einige Treiber dabei.


----------



## Rudi (1 Oktober 2004)

Danke für die Hinweise. Das mit der Demosoftware muß ich noch probieren. Weis im Moment noch nicht richtig welche Software ich mir besorgen soll. Welcher Schaltkreis im Einsatz ist hab ich auch noch nicht ergründen können. Hat evt. jemand einen CP 1612 in PCI-Ausführung?  Da könnte man evtl. der Chip sehen.


----------

